# Take a guess who am I?



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, finally my mom gave me a name.....and it is......

























































Valentina:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - she looks like a little Valentine.:heart: Good choice. How is she adjusting? Poupetta looks huge next to her. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:How do they get along?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a great name.....she is sooo precious, and so is Poupetta. It seems like maybe the two are getting use to one another, sure in no time they will be best buddies. 

I loved the picture in your last post of Valentina in her pearl necklace.
I am so happy for you. :chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh I love that name!! It's perfect just like her!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Wonderful name Sammy for a beautiful baby!! Love the picture of her and poupetta!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Valentina...oh, sweet Valentina. I think I can log off and go to sleep happy now. She is just adorable...I hope you will be beyond happy Sammie...I am beyond happy for you tonight.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

A beautiful name for a beautiful girl!!! Thank you little Valentina, I needed some sweetness today :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She is adorable. Love that name.:wub:


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

Love Her and her NAME!!
Good night sweet Valentina!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awe! :wub: It looks like Poupetta is giving Valentina a play bow: invitation to play!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... she is a doll, and Valentina is the perfect name for her. 

One might note how perfectly she fits into that display of dolls... :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like her name!!

Make sure you keep her off of the ground outside until she has all of her vaccinations - i don't know how old she is but her last one needs to be at 16 weeks. I don't let my puppies on the ground in my backyard until they are fully vaccinated much less any other ground. I have a gardener who could track parvo into my yard and while that chance is probably pretty slim - I just won't risk it. Is she actually physically from Korea? If so, I would go on the premise she has not had all the shots she needs and go from there. Better safe than sorry is my motto!

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Valentina! I like it! Will she have a nick name?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's precious!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Valentina...love it and it fits her perfectly.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is the perfect little Valentine!!!! Valentina is perfect for such a sweet baby!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

What a PERFECT name! she is beautiful


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just love her name!:chili: What precious pics, too.:wub::wub: Kisses to baby Valentina.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wonderful name! Welcome, little Valentina!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok Sammy, but when no one is looking I'm still gonna call her Lynda:HistericalSmiley:

Seriously though, I love her name, perfect for such a beautiful little fluff:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the name! My godchild's daughter's middle name is Valentina.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

That is perfect. She is such a cutie.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Poupetta looks huge next to her. How do they get along?



Well, Susan, it looks to me as if Poupetta gained a little weight since we lost Dolcina and I'll tell you why: 
I was trying to compensate her by spoiling her and feeding her McDonald patties very often to make her eat
because she was refusing to eat in the begining.

Also, because I was so depressed, I was not taking her for walks every day, so both her and I gained weight.

I am starting now to go back to schedule. 

Poupetta is starting to warm up to her.


***********




Sylie said:


> Valentina...oh, sweet Valentina. I think I can log off and go to sleep happy now. She is just adorable...I hope you will be beyond happy Sammie...I am beyond happy for you tonight.


SYLVIA,

you have been so supportive of me publicly and privately and
you have expressed your immense joy every time you posted a comment and I thank you for that.

**********



luvmyfluffybutt said:


> A beautiful name for a beautiful girl!!! Thank you little Valentina, I needed some sweetness today


Valentina is sending a....:heart:



**********



mamapajamas said:


> One might note how perfectly she fits into that display of dolls...


Good point:aktion033:



**********




bellaratamaltese said:


> Is she actually physically from Korea? Congrats on your new addition.


Thank you....No, only her Sire is from Korea, and she is 3 month old

.
**********




ckanen2n said:


> Valentina! I like it! Will she have a nick name?



Glad you asked Carole: her nick name will be Pallina,
Pallina Valentina.

Pallina in Italian is Ping Pong Ball, she is a bouncing little ball:HistericalSmiley:


**********





aprilb said:


> I just love her name!:chili: What precious pics, too.:wub::wub: Kisses to baby Valentina.:wub:



:smootch: done!


**********





babycake7 said:


> Oh I love that name!! It's perfect just like her!!





*Missy* said:


> Wonderful name Sammy for a beautiful baby





MalteseJane said:


> She is adorable. Love that name.





> Love Her and her NAME!!Good night sweet Valentina!





maggieh said:


> She's precious!





TLR said:


> Valentina...love it and it fits her perfectly.





Furbabies mom said:


> Oh she is the perfect little Valentine!!!! Valentina is perfect for such a sweet baby!





LexiMom said:


> What a PERFECT name! she is beautiful





LuvMyBoys said:


> Wonderful name! Welcome, little Valentina!



Fank yooo awntees :happy: I'm happy yoo wlike mee, yoo are all a- perfect:good post - perfect too.

**************





lynda said:


> Ok Sammy, but when no one is looking I'm still gonna call her Lynda


Lynda, when no one is listening, I'm gonna call her that too:w00t:


*************




donnad said:


> Love the name! My godchild's daughter's middle name is Valentina.



Can we say, Donna, that you sent me some ESP?:HistericalSmiley:



*************


sdubose said:


> That is perfect. She is such a cutie.


:ThankYou: Shelly




***********


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I only had a chance earlier to "peek" in to see what the name for that precious new little fluff for Sammy, I was not able to post my thoughts. Well Sammy, she truly fits her name... a little Valentine; Sweetheart. Love the name Valentina and I would nickname her Tina for short. Once again, I want to wish you the very best of luck with her and Poupette too. I am sure that Poupette will come around with here as well.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

A perfect name for a perfect pup! I love it Sammy!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Sammy how adorable!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Valentina is surely a little sweetheart!!!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- I love the name. She's just adorable. Can't get enough pictures of her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is wonderful, and Valentina fits her perfectly all right! Enjoy


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awes she is so cute! How old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! She is just too precious! Love her name too! :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> ....she truly fits her name... a little Valentine; Sweetheart. Love the name Valentina and I would nickname her Tina for short. Once again, I want to wish you the very best of luck with her and Poupette too. I am sure that Poupette will come around with her as well.


Thank you for the well wishes, and yes, Tina is very cute for short of Valentina.

Poupetta is starting to worm up to her, she has no choice: the Little One keeps grabbing her paws:w00t: to start playing....

******************




cyndrae said:


> Oh Sammy how adorable!!


...as adorable as all of the fluffs on SM, all fluffs Maltese are adorable, aren't they?






Lacie's Mom said:


> Sammy -- Can't get enough pictures of her.


Lynn, you asked for it....don't blame me for bragging 



Little Pallina Valentina: guess who is the ALFA one her? Me: Poupetta!










Oh, come back little bratt!










OK, now that we have determine who is what, we can play....










******************




SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Awes she is so cute! How old is she and how much does she weigh?



She is 3 months old and she weights 1.5 lbs (I think). We were suppose to go to the Vet to do a Liver shunt test and weigh her , but I decided
to wait until she is few months older, maybe 6 months old, to make the test which will be more effective.
But I will take her for another de-worming to the Vet and will weigh her again.


***********



MoonDog said:


> A perfect name for a perfect pup! I love it Sammy!





Maisie and Me said:


> Valentina is surely a little sweetheart!!!!





zooeysmom said:


> She is wonderful, and Valentina fits her perfectly all right! Enjoy





sassy's mommy said:


> OMG! She is just too precious! Love her name too!


:ThankYou: to all well wishers and here is a bonus picture...


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG Valentina she is so pretty :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the photos of them together, Sammy. It looks like Poupetta's definitely ruling the roost. Valentina is so adorable.:wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like she is going to be small. Milo was 1.35lbs at 9 weeks and he currently weighs 3.25lbs at 9 months.

Awwww she is precious~~~...more more more pics please~~~


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Sammy -- I love the last one that you posted of her standing outside. These have really brought a smile to my face (which I need). I'm so happy for you. Valentina is truly a doll baby. I know that you will enjoy dressing her up and sharing her with everyone.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with Lynn. they are all cute, but the one outside on the front porch is wonderful! I wish you were close so Giovanni could have a playmate!


----------



## mojomama (Mar 19, 2012)

oh my goodness, your Valentina is such a pretty little girl!!!I love the pictures :wub: Congratulations and enjoy your time with your fluff babies!!! :aktion033:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> mamapajamas said:
> 
> 
> > One might note how perfectly she fits into that display of dolls... :wub:
> ...


My sister collects dolls, and has several of those lovely flaminco dancers. One in an aqua dress with dark teal trim, another in red with black trim, and I can't remember the other two-- it's been a few years since I've seen her dolls. I've always loved that each of those dolls is different from the others, in either dress or pose. Yours is very striking.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She is so cute and that name is so perfect for her !!!!! Little Valentina ......Adorable !


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

she's adoorabllee


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the name Valentina...it suits her perfectly! :wub: Love the pics of her and Poupetta...looks like Valentina is going to keep everyone on their toes.


----------

